# get certain ota channels on one tv but not the other..



## bjlc

I have an ota antenna but, I get all the "available" local channels on one tv but not the other. When I do a scan, it comes up no signal or the signal is broken.. I am using a splitter so the wiring should be the same.. I really don't understand.. thanks for your help..


----------



## bjlc

btw almost all the channels are coming from one set of antennas.. and trust me , I can see the antennas from my house.. easily..


----------



## AntAltMike

Insufficient info. What brand/model TVs are you using, or are you using converter boxes? Have you tried swapping the TVs or tuners to confirm that the signal is present at both drop locations? Is the TV set for "antenna/off-air" rather than for "cable"?

I remember when DirecTV upgraded its software in the early HDTV boxes (H86?) to include the advanced program guide, if you didn't enter the zip code, it would say "no channels found" even though that receiver's signal meter would show it had found some.


----------



## CCarncross

1> Did it ever work?
2> Have you verified that the cabling is good in both locations?


----------



## EdJ

I had similiar problems and found that the coax connectors were causing it. I cut the connectors and replaced them with new GOOD ones. Problems solved. Also, the signal level might be a bit low. You could try adding an antenna amplifier to see if it helps... I bought one from Walmart and it was only about $15. It helped.


----------



## harsh

AntAltMike said:


> Is the TV set for "antenna/off-air" rather than for "cable"?


This seems like the most likely problem.

Another possibility is that the splitter is bad. Switching legs would identify this immediately.


----------



## bjlc

actually I would think the signal level would be TOO HIGH.. while you can't literally shoot the lights out on the tower with a '22', I can easily see the tower from the back porch.. roughly a mile as the crow flies, away.. I have used two different tuners on the tv that does not get the channel.. the tv tuner and a VHS / dvd tuner.. and the tv tuner..I would guess that the connections are 'not the best".. I could switch out the splitter.. I am just using a low end wrap around antenna on the dish.. it was designed for the old round dish but we put it on the slimline..


----------



## CCarncross

bjlc said:


> actually I would think the signal level would be TOO HIGH.. while you can't literally shoot the lights out on the tower with a '22', I can easily see the tower from the back porch.. roughly a mile as the crow flies, away.._* I have used two different tuners on the tv that does not get the channel.. the tv tuner and a VHS / dvd tuner.. *_and the tv tuner..I would guess that the connections are 'not the best".. I could switch out the splitter.. I am just using a low end wrap around antenna on the dish.. it was designed for the old round dish but we put it on the slimline..


Is one a newer tv and one an older tv? Are you sure the one not working isn't an NTSC tuner? More than likely, to receive any of those channels from the towers you can see out you window will require an ATSC tuner


----------

